# The Turkey put the hole in the wall!



## NARC (Nov 25, 2005)

_Everything is "fun and games" until someone gets slammed into the garage wall...._
_Good training session with empty hand material, until the "aggression drill" portion. _
_Make a note to always have someone as a "safety coach" ,to keep guys from flying into the walls and putting holes in them!_
_After this incident we moved on to knife sparring, "safer" not really, that got a litlle out of hand and ended with knives being disarmed and flying across the room too! and all was ended with a hand laceration and busted up knuckles._
_What a Thanksgiving Day !!%-} _


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 25, 2005)

WTF? How was a hand lacerated and how bad?

Paul


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

Ouch! That's some hard training!


----------



## NARC (Nov 26, 2005)

Nothing too major just the backside of the fingers were split open either from being struck by the training blade or the subsquent strike to the head not too sure it was a brief flurry of things and we ended up on the ground.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 26, 2005)

NARC said:
			
		

> Nothing too major just the backside of the fingers were split open either from being struck by the training blade or the subsquent strike to the head not too sure it was a brief flurry of things and we ended up on the ground.


 
Oh....yea, that happens.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm not perfectly clear...is it you or he who was injured?


----------



## Gryphon (Dec 3, 2005)

You go through one wall and all of  a sudden you get called a turkey...I see how it is!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 3, 2005)

I'd have to say that a de-escalation would have been in order after someone put someone else through a wall. Why move on to knives after this? it's asking for trouble.

Dunno.

Happy Turkey day, I guess.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 3, 2005)

Sounds like the training got a little heavy but that happens at times.
Hows the hand doing


----------

